# What's the longest coat that you've grown out?



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

Sandy is pretty fluffy right now...I really LOVE it :0) So soft (still puppy coat) and cuddly. Even when her coat isn't blown the straightest it's just so poofy. I've gotten several people who have never even seen a poodle with a long coat before and they just love her look. Sandy is about 7months and so far I've given her a small shaping trim (the look has grown out already) and some shaving in the rear because I can't stand a fluffy butt:aetsch:. FFT is done weekly. 

One of these day she is going to get a proper puppy cut...or I can try but it's hard for me to tell how short to make the coat. 



What's the longest coat that you've grown out? Pictures?


----------



## mbculhane (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi Mel
I'm growing my puppy whose 5 months tomorrow and her coat is 4 inches. I've only trimmed her pack getting her into shape to show! 
You never said how long you little guy is?


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

Sandy is right at 4inchs also  Your puppy must be faster at growing hair. 



Picture taken 2 weeks ago (I think?)


















Sandy really really needs to be shaped some..I'm just nervous about giving her a weird do.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

This is the longest hair I have grown.  I believe the neck hair was around 13 inches?


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

Beautiful! So how long did it take you to get it that long? I've read a lot of people shave the coat once it starts changing over to adult coat. Did you do that and just start over?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Mel said:


> Beautiful! So how long did it take you to get it that long? I've read a lot of people shave the coat once it starts changing over to adult coat. Did you do that and just start over?


Oh God no! We suffered through coat change! He was 19 months old in that photo. He was actively showing during coat change, so there was no option of shaving. I wouldn't have done it anyway...unless I really screwed up the coat and it lost too much density.


----------



## mbculhane (Jun 23, 2012)

Wow Millie! That hair is the stuff dreams are made of!!
I actually had a dream the other night that something happened to Boushka's coat and my husband was trying to break it to me gently!!
What are you feeding you boy Mel? I'm a nut about nutrition (not so much for me just the babies!!) you can tell me to bug off if you want, I'm just being nosy. 
Anyway your guys are both gorgeous thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

My girl is getting Wellness puppy right now. I know alot of members go Raw but with 3small kids around I don't want to go that route.


----------



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

Mel, I'm feeding wellness puppy too!! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## mbculhane (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi Mel 
To be honest I'm not wild about raw for a puppy. She'll get the odd chicken wing (outside) but most of her nutrients are from Burns.


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

this is Zeph at seven months, she had about 5-6 inches of coat on her, I think (I never measured it) I kept her in full puppy coat for another two months, till coat change and spring grooming at work got too much for me.
Shadow's got about 10 inches of coat right now I wanted to get him to twelve but summer's coming and I may just end up shaving him off if we get a hot summer this year.


----------

